# No extra charge



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Frog stows away in in-flight salad
Whistling tree frog hitches airline ride
Updated: 4:09 a.m. ET May 04, 2004WELLINGTON, New Zealand - An airline passenger was given a nasty fright when a frog with a taste for adventure stowed away in her in-flight salad, New Zealand authorities said on Tuesday.


The passenger discovered the airborne amphibian perched on a slice of cucumber while on a Qantas flight from Melbourne to Wellington in February.

“Naturally there was a bit of consternation by the passenger who called back the attendant,” Ministry of Agriculture and Forestry quarantine general manager Fergus Small said.

The flight attendant removed the salad and the 4 cm (1.6 inch) whistling tree frog, which was killed by quarantine staff when the aircraft landed.

While frogs had been known to hitch rides in the cargo holds of aircraft, it was the first time the Quarantine Service was aware of one being found in a meal, Small said.

Qantas was not immediately available for comment but a spokesman told The New Zealand Herald newspaper the airline had since changed its lettuce supplier and introduced “additional procedures into the salad supply process.”  :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

When I was in school, working as a steward, I found a frog in a crate of basil. I put it into a plastic container with some lettuce leaves and a bit of water, punched airholes in the top, and put it in the walkin. The next day, I let it loose in a nearby park.

We didn't change our herb purveyor.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If this were China Airlines you just know where that frog would have ended up! (sorry, couldn't resist) 

:bounce: :bounce:

Can't say the food wasn't fresh. 

You know whistling tree frogs are poisonous to humans? I know a lady who ate one and croaked!  

I need to stop...

Kuan


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

"You know whistling tree frogs are poisonous to humans? I know a lady who ate one and croaked!"


OY!!


----------

